# Deal or no Deal: why you hate the show thread (last year spoilers only please)



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

If you like the show and nothing about it annoys you, please dont go further. This is purely for those of us that the show *annoys to no end*! No happy faces or people trying to say 'thats how the show is' allowed!!!! 

Just to draw the line I figured we can talk about specifics for last season only but can still talk about behaviors that may have carried on to this year without actually saying anything specific that might cause someone to go into a tizzy with specifics of this year. We are all big boys and girls right? 

I have stopped watching in 'real time.' I tried to do it this year again but I couldn't. Now, my wife watches it after I go to bed and i put it on 1xFF in the morning and watch it before work (gotta delete those OTA programs ASAP for hard drive space!) I'm through an ep in about 5 minutes.

Reasons I both hate the show and also reasons I watch the show:

1. I like the math of it and figuring out what they deal will be.

2. I want to see the end result

3. I hate the audience yelling out which case to choose then clapping even when you KNOW it can't be what they all chose! (remember 100,000 pyramid while in the bonus round they clapped after every right answer when in reality they were taking away from the contestant's 60 seconds?)

4. I hate they they insult each contestant by 'needing' them to bring 3 friends to help them. It's even more insulting to the friends when the player bypasses them and asks their team/choir/bingo group in the audience instead!

5. It's insulting to even ask DND after 1 round as NO one has ever taken it and for the contestants to even fake ponder it drives me insane!

6. The pondering after round one drives me nuts (yes that much i said it 2x)

7. Howie telling someone that it will go down or up the next time if X is chosen is actually helpful and I do appreciate that he helps those people. HOWEVER...if they weren't so excited about picking the damn penny they wouldn't need that help!

8. why why why WHY does it matter that you wish for the penny every single case? Anything under , say 100K is a 'good' pick and they are all relatively equal, especially on the left side of the board.

9. WHY do you get so excited when you DO get the penny? Is there some unhidden bonus we in the audience dont know about? It's just ONE more case for goodness sakes!

10. Going up and hugging the models when it's just a 200 dollar case and you still have about 8 cases up there is the lamest way to cop a feel. But as it's your only chance ever to touch a model I guess I can't blame you .

11. Tell me how in the world going up and closely inspecting the cases helps you? Are the amounts glowing through the cases?

12. How does you opening the case instead of the model opening it really make you feel? You've taken away your only opportunity to blame someone else for YOUR mistake in picking the wrong one.

13. Do you not realize by picking the deal plus the pony that you lost out on the likely winning of even more money next round and you could buy 100 ponies with that money?

14. Talking to Aunt Ida in Maine on tv may be cool, but does she really know better than you? (however talking to a loved one engaged in war overseas and being isolated is a wonderful thing indeed).

15. Baby Jane at 18 months old is not qualified to pick out a case so that live feed to her was wasted bandwidth. Ditto with your 2nd grade class.

16. Why do you show the stats on the 6 home case games? Does it matter if 99% of the country picks case 1 to win their home prize? NO! Unless someone has inside info, any case has the same chance every time.

17. Does running up the steps near the banker really intimidate him into offering more money? NO, it's done instantly by a computer the moment you pick every case! Can't you tell that because when the game is over and howie does the if/then/next thing, the offers are instantly up on the board? What you do/say cannot and will not affect the offer once the case is open!

18. howie wont shake hands..fine. But why will he hit your hand and why will he let you rub his head and why hug you? those are more touchy feely than just a handshake!

19. My biggest gripe...you've brought your loved ones because you are too stupid to choose on your own or feel insecure about your decisions or just want to make them feel part of the show..fine.....then WHY not listen to them if they all say the same thing!!!!??? To go against them can only cause heartache in your life unless of course you made the right choice to ignore their choice. If that is the case you need to disinherit them immediately as they are giving you bad advice.

please add on your gripes...i may even copy them to the OP so we have a comprehesive list to send to NBC and stick in some flaming dog doo on their front steps

I'm going to lunch now but i'm sure i'll think of 100 things i forgot

wife jogged memory:

20. Do you need a minute to think about that? We will give you that minute and more as we go to commercial

21. All the screaming and yelling over every little thing

22. Make it small...make it small...make it small...i hate when the repeat it

23 does it matter if you lose the 750 when X million is up on the board still?


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

While i like the show . It drives me nuts when folks do not understand the odds.

When they start going against you or you have 7 cases left and 3 big amounts it really worth it to try one more case


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wow..

For someone that doesn't like the show, you sure as heck spend A LOT of time contemplating it.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

newsposter said:


> 5. It's insulting to even ask DND after 1 round as NO one has ever taken it and for the contestants to even fake ponder it drives me insane!
> 
> 6. The pondering after round one drives me nuts (yes that much i said it 2x)


These are the two (ahem...or one) that drive me crazy...

They must get coaching, cuz the momentary hesitation just doesn't make any sense... And they always say the same thing "well...hmmm... that is a lot of money... <pause>... NO DEAL!"

Surprise, surprise... I was on pins and needles waiting for their decision...

Other than that though...I enjoy the show... It's one of those guilty pleasures, and not one where you "can't miss an episode"...


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

I think it was the on-stage proposal that turned me off.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cbordman said:


> I think it was the on-stage proposal that turned me off.


were you ok with the girl with the tablet of prepared numbers? or the lucky rabbits foot or whatever? Those things are all fine...but to make the entire show about them is what unnerves me.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> wow..
> 
> For someone that doesn't like the show, you sure as heck spend A LOT of time contemplating it.


I never said i didnt like it. I said i hated it and it annoyed me. But I still wanna watch


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I only watch the show in 2x FF. I see what numbers are chosen and what the bank offer is and can get through the hour in about 10 minutes. I'm sure most of that stuff would bother me also if I actually "watched" the show.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the show but only in as much as I watch it on my Tivo in 1FF. I can't stand how they take 45 minutes to get through one person playing the game when they could easily shave 15-20 minutes off that if they would just stop with the family/drama/human interest crap.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

It annoys me that NBC makes the DND ladies wear such long dresses and not show enough cleavage.

It annoys me NBC does not show the DND ladies in High Definiton.

Yes, I like seeing 26 gorgeous ladies in dresses and high heels on a tv set any time


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I only watch the show in 2x FF. I see what numbers are chosen and what the bank offer is and can get through the hour in about 10 minutes. I'm sure most of that stuff would bother me also if I actually "watched" the show.


Ditto. But ya gotta feel sorry for the poor souls that have to sit through an hour of that drivel...


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the show ... but this season is getting so annoying to me !!! It is all a DRAMA - I don't think that much of it is real... seems too coached these days.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> It annoys me that NBC makes the DND ladies wear such long dresses and not show enough cleavage.
> 
> It annoys me NBC does not show the DND ladies in High Definiton.
> 
> Yes, I like seeing 26 gorgeous ladies in dresses and high heels on a tv set any time


The OTA feed is 100x better than the directv feed. I recommend spending much money to get it if you can


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

> 18. howie wont shake hands..fine. But why will he hit your hand and why will he let you rub his head and why hug you? those are more touchy feely than just a handshake!


Howie has pretty bad OCD.. There's no rhyme or reason to OCD compulsions.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Can't say I hate it since I've never watched it before, and have no desire to do so. Carry on.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Goes way too slow. It should be extremely speedy and then I would like it a lot more. Needs a goat in the case once in a while too.

I still watch it at the gym often because I like to listen to my ipod while watching tv at the gym. Deal or No Deal is decent, because you can generally follow what's going on. Also good are Lingo, Chain Reaction, and Who Wants To Be a Millionaire. Jeopardy is awful until final jeopardy.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I agree, it goes way to slow and he drags things on and on and on. Get on with it already.

I admit I do watch it, to also see a couple for the models, but I NEVER watch it live anymore. You can skip thru 60 minutes in under 20.


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm waiting for next year's sequel:

*HEADS... or TAILS!!!*


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

How about when the model is asked to open the case, then she peeks into it and feigns dismay, then suddenly smiles and opens it up to reveal a low number?

It's only been done a zillion times.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

I know you already mentioned it, but what annoys me is when they discuss or argue with their family/friends about the best case to pick. "Pick number 3!" -- "No! Pick number 7!" Does it really matter? They're random, for crying out loud!


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

I have never watched it - but I imagine I would hate if I was to watch it


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

The things that annoy me:

1. When people say, "One more time!" (Don't they know that's a curse?)
2. When the models get REALLY excited about opening a case with a small number. I saw one show where the model litterally threw the case open because she was so excited. But she won't be getting any of the prize money, so what's the big deal.
3. I can understand taking the last few round slower, but could we just have the contestents pick the five cases they want to open all at once and then have them open them up really quick like? You could probably get more done in an hour like that and I'd feel like I'm watching more of a show.

But other than that I like it


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I had to watch it with a 30% speed up because it goes so slow. After a while I just gave up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

You people keep talking about how they could get more done in an hour if the did various things. What you're failing to realize is that they DON'T WANT TO do this. The more people they pack into any hour, the more money they have to give away. As it is, if they have one contestant per hour, they're probably going to give away an average of $150k per episode and that means the show will be highly profitable. If they start moving faster and getting two contestants per episode, or even two contestants every three episodes, it will significantly increase costs for the show.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

The models are wearing far too much clothing. That annoys the heck out of me!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> You people keep talking about how they could get more done in an hour if the did various things. What you're failing to realize is that they DON'T WANT TO do this. The more people they pack into any hour, the more money they have to give away. As it is, if they have one contestant per hour, they're probably going to give away an average of $150k per episode and that means the show will be highly profitable. If they start moving faster and getting two contestants per episode, or even two contestants every three episodes, it will significantly increase costs for the show.


Well, it could just be that this is premire week and they're aiming for giving away lots of money. But if I remember correctly, I think they would have two or three contestents per hour last season. And contestents walking away with six figures wasn't the norm.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's something to ponder: is it actually IMPOSSIBLE to win the top amount? Seriously. Give that some thought. A math whiz buddy of mine told me that he thinks it's impossible for someone to win the top prize. Hmmm...


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Lord Vader said:


> Here's something to ponder: is it actually IMPOSSIBLE to win the top amount? Seriously. Give that some thought. A math whiz buddy of mine told me that he thinks it's impossible for someone to win the top prize. Hmmm...


Wikipedia has an interesting discussion on winning strategy.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have never seen this show, and never will, but when they take the time to talk to the contestants it always bothers me. Nobody cares what you do for a living, or who you brought to the studio with you, they're just padding time so that they can give away less money while extending the show to get more ad dollars. All game shows do this, and it's the absolute worst part of all of them.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Because I prefer game shows that have more of an actual _game_ to them, not just someone calling out numbers from 1 to 26 and eventually being given money.

Also, I've seen the Australian version of "DoND," which is a daily half-hour that moves along at a brisk pace because they play a full game every day. By comparison, the U.S. version is seriously slow and bloated.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Oh, things that annoy me about this game...

1. the button. How many people actually hit the button to accept the deal?
2. The lid on the button. I've seen some ridiculous OCD behavior with respect to opening and closing the lid to the button.
3. The "big money" (2, 3, 5 million) rounds don't adjust the other amounts very much. In fact, the 2 and 3 million only drops the $750k in favor of the $1m. If I recall, the $5m bumps one other figure.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Howie's "soul patch"......eeewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Bondelev said:


> I'm waiting for next year's sequel:
> 
> *HEADS... or TAILS!!!*


and it will air on the Playboy channel.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Lord Vader said:


> Here's something to ponder: is it actually IMPOSSIBLE to win the top amount? Seriously. Give that some thought. A math whiz buddy of mine told me that he thinks it's impossible for someone to win the top prize. Hmmm...


If you have the top amount in your case and you have the guts to stick it out to the end you will win the top prize. It is only likely to happen if there are only high amounts left on the board. It would take a lot of nerve to open a case when there is only $1,000,000 and $.01 left. The offer would probably be a little over $500,000 and you would have to be a fool not to take it.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

newsposter said:


> The OTA feed is 100x better than the directv feed. I recommend spending much money to get it if you can


news i have spent much money, i have a hd tivo, a new S3 tivo, a dvd recorder, a replay dvr, and a mits dlp all with ota capabilites, (the replay and dvd recorder are ntsc). but the show is not in HD. only sd digital over ota. it's ok but not HD.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Here's something to ponder: is it actually IMPOSSIBLE to win the top amount? Seriously. Give that some thought. A math whiz buddy of mine told me that he thinks it's impossible for someone to win the top prize. Hmmm...


no it is certainly possible, but stupid as the long thread early this year when it first aired went through.

yes, even in the regular $1M game if was down to the last two big $$ cases and the offer ($875K) was between $750K and $1M your risking a guaranateed $125K to get the last $125K.. been discussed many times...............and the best final odds are 50/50!


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

When I first watched this show when it premiered I thought "boy what a dumb show".

I was attracted to it because I like Howie Mandel.

Now I find myself watching it all the time. It just works. It shouldn't but it does.

I enjoy playing the game myself every once in a while too here


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> it's ok but not HD.


anything is better than DTVs horrible SD feed. Plus some others out there may not realize it's better to watch the HD channel even for SD stuff 

dont forget to catch MadTv tonight for the DND skit!


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the idea of the show, but its another one of those game shows that suffers from the "Who Wants to be a Millionnaire" syndrome. It would be entertaining to watch if they didn't try to drag it out with huge dramatic pauses between EVERYTHING. Ever since "Millionnaire", there have been too many game shows that try you keep you in suspense between every sentence. The show "Greed" was the same way.

There is nothing actually happening during the majority of "Deal or No Deal". You spend most of the time waiting for the contestant to decide to say "Deal" or "No Deal", or waiting 20 seconds between the time the person says "I'll choose case ##" and the time the woman actually opens the case, or waiting while Howie tries to keep us all in suspense before he reveals the Banker's offer. Its suspensful for no one except the contestant!

Could you imagine if Jeopardy had a ten second pause after each answer before Alex would say whether the person was correct or not. What if a person on Wheel of Fortune said "Is there a _T_?" and then the lights went down and some dramatic music played and after 10 seconds Pat says "yes, there are two _T_'s". Boring!!!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

slydog75 said:


> Howie has pretty bad OCD.. There's no rhyme or reason to OCD compulsions.


OCD or germ phobia? I thought it was the latter.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Here's something to ponder: is it actually IMPOSSIBLE to win the top amount? Seriously. Give that some thought. A math whiz buddy of mine told me that he thinks it's impossible for someone to win the top prize. Hmmm...


Apparently, judging from last night's show, it is possible.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

rich said:


> How about when the model is asked to open the case, then she peeks into it and feigns dismay, then suddenly smiles and opens it up to reveal a low number?


Just once I'd like to see the model feign excitement, then open the case to reveal a HIGH number.

It really gets on my nerves the way the contestants play into the "let's make this dramatic" business: sitting on the floor, gathering their support group into a 'hope huddle', etc. Are they coached to exaggerate all this stuff? I'm sure they're selected based on their apparent ability to be a bit over the top but it gets to be TOO much.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Here's something to ponder: is it actually IMPOSSIBLE to win the top amount? Seriously. Give that some thought. A math whiz buddy of mine told me that he thinks it's impossible for someone to win the top prize. Hmmm...


How is it impossible? Its definitely possible, but I think its unlikely that someone would choose the $1 million dollar case AND risk getting all the way to the end to open that final case.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

The problem I have with the show is when they keep breaking for so many commercial breaks. They open one case which takes about 4 to 5 minutes after breaking for a long commercial break and then stupid Howie says we will find out the amount when we come back. Come on they just came back from commercials.


----------



## ACoolDude (Dec 11, 2001)

newsposter said:


> 10. Going up and hugging the models when it's just a 200 dollar case and you still have about 8 cases up there is the lamest way to cop a feel. But as it's your only chance ever to touch a model I guess I can't blame you .


Isn't this better than winning the money  or better yet...hugging bunches of models AND winning lots of money 

Remember the guy from last year that ran up there just about every case?

Poll on hottest model? I favor #3.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> OCD or germ phobia? I thought it was the latter.


I heard an interview with him on Opie and Anthony. It's OCD. He actually has it pretty bad.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I have enjoyed the show the two times I watched it. However, I can see it getting monotonous fairly quickly (like Who Wants to Be a Millionaire). Seen a few "rounds", you've seen them all.

I think the outfits show plenty of cleavage, esp for the girls with fake breasts, who are bulging out. I think one could play along with Fake or Not Fake.

The show has been compared to Let's Make a Deal (for those of us babyboomers in the audience). LMAD was faster paced and Monty Hall had much more freedom to run around and make up alternative offers.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> How is it impossible? Its definitely possible, but I think its unlikely that someone would choose the $1 million dollar case AND risk getting all the way to the end to open that final case.


The easiest possible scenario would be to get down to $1,000,000 and $750,000or$500,000. To me that would then be an absolute no brainer to go for it. Even $250,000/$1,000,000 is in there as a pretty easy decision for me.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

It's tough to get down to that point though. But if you have the guts to eliminate the lower prizes than a choice between the top two is a no brainer.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Lee L said:


> The easiest possible scenario would be to get down to $1,000,000 and $750,000or$500,000. To me that would then be an absolute no brainer to go for it.


This happened last week. Woman had 750K and 1M, the offer was for 880. She was convinced that her case was 1M and went for it. So she lost a buck 30, or 250 depending on how you look at it. Howie did offer her the opportunity to change cases, that being the optimal play (only in hindsight of course).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Did it seem to anyone that the last show was speeded up some ? I noticed Howie starting to rush people along.

Who knows maybe they saw this thread ?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I watched it last night at the gym and came to a startling revelation. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I think the antics with the family and the ridiculous neuroses of the contestants are almost intentionally there so that some people (like me) will root AGAINST the contestant and want them to get their "comeuppance".

Hopefully that's not a smeek...


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I never watched this show last year, but happened to catch the premier week and I'm kinda hooked... My 2-year-old son likes it, too. He likes saying the numbers on the cases and then saying, "Deal... or NO DEAL?!?"

My contribution to the thread:


The banker. Who is the guy they keep showing behind the glass? He's not actually _doing_ anything except maybe, _maybe_ reading a dollar amount from a computer screen and relaying it to Howie on the phone. Or is he...
Do we really need the fake phone calls? Does the fake banker really call Howie?
Does Howie really know the names of all the models or is he being fed their names through an earpiece or something?
The pace - it's _killing_ me. We could see 3 contestants every show if they'd move things along.

_ETA: According to the Wikipedia, the banker may be adjusting the "offer" based on his perception of the contestant's "risk tolerance."_


----------



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm with TAsunder...I enjoy watching the people 'lose out' in the deal. The goofy antics and foolish deals...like continuing to play the game (despite a strong offer) when the right side of the board is heavy with high figures...you're just looking for trouble. I particularly enjoy when the contestants are trying to 'shake it off', but are seething from the fact that the opened case had 500K, 750K or 1 million.

I think the term is Schadenfreude, german for "taking pleasure from someone else's misfortune"


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

dilorc said:


> I heard an interview with him on Opie and Anthony. It's OCD. He actually has it pretty bad.


[joking]

Others on the list:

1. Don't get him wet.
2. Don't feed him after midnight.
3. Don't put him in direct sunlight.



[/joking]


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

In entertainment weekly (IIRC) there was a littel sidebar with an interveiw with the Banker. He seemed to intimate that he did more than just type on a computer and that he purposefully keeps his distance from Howie so that they do not become friendly. He also said he would be very upset if anyone ever won the million. Who knows how much of that is posturing though.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The set is too orange.


----------



## Herg (Apr 18, 2002)

Admittedly, I've only watched two or three times, but I hate that no one has the guts to pick off the cases in order. I'd do it just to see if I could get the audience to boo me.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Lee L said:


> In entertainment weekly (IIRC) there was a littel sidebar with an interveiw with the Banker. He seemed to intimate that he did more than just type on a computer and that he purposefully keeps his distance from Howie so that they do not become friendly. He also said he would be very upset if anyone ever won the million. Who knows how much of that is posturing though.


My goal if I were to ever become a contestant is to rip that phone out of Howie's hand and see if anyone is actually there! My assumption is there's just a guy sitting up in a window to intimidate people and someone else is feeding Howie numbers that are calculated by a computer. I just don't see "the banker" actually having a working role in what's going on.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> My goal if I were to ever become a contestant is to rip that phone out of Howie's hand and see if anyone is actually there! My assumption is there's just a guy sitting up in a window to intimidate people and someone else is feeding Howie numbers that are calculated by a computer. I just don't see "the banker" actually having a working role in what's going on.


My thoughts exactly. That could be one of the producers or something and they just show the bobbing head when Howie is on the phone. Probably some actuary behind the scenes feeding Howie the numbers.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

ScottE22 said:


> My thoughts exactly. That could be one of the producers or something and they just show the bobbing head when Howie is on the phone. Probably some actuary behind the scenes feeding Howie the numbers.


Perhaps it's the same guy from Most Obnoxious Boss on Fox.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ScottE22 said:


> My thoughts exactly. That could be one of the producers or something and they just show the bobbing head when Howie is on the phone. Probably some actuary behind the scenes feeding Howie the numbers.


What difference does it make if the guy whose silhouette we see is the same one on the phone relaying offers to Howie?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Even a 'monkey' could do the bankers job 

And they definitely do adjust offers for specific outcomes. I saw once, (forget the amounts exactly) 100 and 500K. You'd expect the offer to be 300K but it was something like 330. So they definitely want to sway you.

Also i've seen all high amounts out and they give him such low offers you are forced to go to the end even for a chance at just a few grand.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i admit i still thumb thru these to see if anyone does win the million. I see now they are giving 'previews' of the next segment. They will spend about a minute showing what is coming up...so what's the point of watching if they show what is coming up? What a waste of space and they should just have commercials


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

The boring factor went up so high that it exploded right out of my TiVo. 

At first I watched it. Then I watched it at 2x and only watched the last few cases at real time. Then I skipped the first few rounds and only watched the last cases. Then I FFed the whole thing and just looked for the amount they won.

Then I deleted the SP.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Why I hate the show. It is fundamentally boring. I watched one episode and realized it was about guessing numbers. Whoopie do.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

And hot chicks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the orange bikinis were horrible


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Hot chicks? I did not even notice. That could be because being female, I think only with the head on my shoulders.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

most arent hot..there is a reason they dont focus on them so long and have the flashing thing (whatever that term is called) and dont let you look at one more than a second or so.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Any one else catch Dec. 12th's episode? Spoiler'd for those who might have Tivo'd it (Why?)



Spoiler



They came very close to have to one chance to have $1Mil winner. With three cases left he had $1M, $750K, and $10 left of the board. Gave up ~$500K to pick one more case (the $1M). End up ~$300K (and he had the $10 in his case )

I still say this is the only way we can ever see a $1M winner, be lucky enough to end the game with only the $750K and $1M to pick from.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Or, of course, if the $1 million case was one of the remaining cases and the contestant just went full steam ahead and risked it without ever considering taking the bank's offer.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

When the "banker" makes the offer, does he know which amount is in case the contestant is holding?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

no he doesnt known but doesnt have to...he knows all the ones that are left and as they know people are greedy adjust their offers accordingly

for example...on a 1 dollar and 500k case you would expect a 250k offer right? well i saw it once where he offered 225 or so and thus it's inducing you to go for the higher amt


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> no he doesnt known but doesnt have to...


Doesn't _have_ to, sure, but knowing the contents of the case would gives the banker a tremendous advantage in making the offers.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> no he doesnt known but doesnt have to...he knows all the ones that are left and as they know people are greedy adjust their offers accordingly
> 
> for example...on a 1 dollar and 500k case you would expect a 250k offer right? well i saw it once where he offered 225 or so and thus it's inducing you to go for the higher amt


The banker most definitely adjust his offer based upon the flow of the game. He almost always offers less than expected value of the remaining cases, but the amount below expected is dictated by the pace of the game.

The banker wants you to stay in the game. They want contestants that go right up to the end. I don't he even cares how much you when, just that you are good TV.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe the average win per episode is around $100K, which is dirt cheap for an hourlong primetime show. The banker doesn't really need any more advantage than that.

They've done various specials making it easier to win, but they still haven't managed to give it away.

Their biggest winner so far did end the game with the $750K and $1M cases left (although this was a special with $2M and $3M cases). She did go for the million, but ended up with the $750K.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

I fast forward too quickly to get annoyed now, but the thing that always annoyed me most were the idiots on the side who ALWAYS tell the contestant to keep going until they have no chance to win more than $50K (or less), then suddenly get conservative.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Two words...Howie Mandel :down::down::down:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

about this weeks eps SPOILERS!



Spoiler



they used some silly wheel to 2x 3x or half the winnings...poor guy was down to 750K 1M and 1 dollar. Took a deal at 260K i think and good he did as he only had 1 dollar in his case


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Few prime time shows need as much TiVo-trimming as DoND. 

Nothing like shoving 8 minutes of content into a 42-minute program running in a 60-minute time slot.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Bump and rant mode on!

1) I have decided after watching too many episodes that there is no way NORMAL PEOPLE are playing the game. They are all actors or actresses or have all had miraculous coaching because normal people cannot possible act like the contestants are under those conditions. I know people "try out" for he show and they select the people they think will be quirky/lively/etc but just once it would be nice to see something less fake.

2) When there is at least one "safety net" left why in the heck are the people supporting the contestant begging them to take an obviously poor deal.

3) They certainly are doing a good job with the promotions, especially the past few weeks. The shows end up being very different than what you thought they might have been.

4) I know the show is all about suspense but they are now dragging episodes out way too long. When the show first started there was more playing and less talking/eerie silence/commercials. I only watch the show after it is fully recorded so I can watch it in 5 minutes versus 60.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I hate the show so much but I have to see what happens.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hippster said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I hate the show so much but I have to see what happens.


Here, let me help you out. Annoying contestant gets offered money. Turns it down. Show focuses on even more annoying family members. Contestant turns down more money. Howie fist bumps someone. Models are hot. Million-dollar briefcase gets opened. Crowd groans. Eventually, annoying contestant leaves with much less money than they could have if they weren't greedy. The end.

There, now you don't have to watch anymore. See how much time I just saved you?


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

This show is a prime example of American greed.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Greed. Another trait of the Dark Side. Love it I do!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Hippster said:


> Bump and rant mode on!
> 
> 1) I have decided after watching too many episodes that there is no way NORMAL PEOPLE are playing the game. They are all actors or actresses or have all had miraculous coaching because normal people cannot possible act like the contestants are under those conditions. I know people "try out" for he show and they select the people they think will be quirky/lively/etc but just once it would be nice to see something less fake.


Imagine an episode where some "average Joe" is playing, but he just stands there when each case is revealed and quickly says "No Deal" to each offer until he finally takes one. Who would want to watch that? The show is all about the "personalities" (well, that and the 26 models). Nothing new about this; not just "anybody" could have been a contestant on _The $64,000 Question_.



> 3) They certainly are doing a good job with the promotions, especially the past few weeks. The shows end up being very different than what you thought they might have been.


Here is my main gripe; after what happened with the first Million Dollar Mission, which ended when somebody selected the million dollar case (but took a deal instead), Howie kept saying on the second mission that they would keep going until somebody got the million - but once again, nobody won.



> 4) I know the show is all about suspense but they are now dragging episodes out way too long.


There is a reason for this; it is much easier to schedule episodes that don't have "returning players". Like pretty much every other TV show, this one tries to put its "best" episodes on when ratings counters are paying attention, in November, February, and May.



> I hate the show so much but I have to see what happens.


"I have to see what happens" - exactly the reaction the producers and NBC are trying to get, and, as a result, no changes are needed to the show.

-- Don


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> "I have to see what happens" - exactly the reaction the producers and NBC are trying to get, and, as a result, no changes are needed to the show.
> 
> -- Don


well i'm sure they arent happy that many dvr users are even FFing thru the show in addition to the normal commercials we always do  I watch this on 1 FF and only stop if something really interests me. Which is rare


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Ok now that it's gone to a 1/2 hour daytime show, it really bites..except it sure is fast...fewer choices..and only 1/2 million bucks.

so why did they do this? no time in the night schedule?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I hate this show because it seems so fake.

The contestants all look like actors. Are there that many people that act that excited bouncing around the set and so comfortable up there? PLUS their families are all excitable and comfortable standing up there yelling?

It's too unbelievable to me.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

DoND is still running in prime-time; the syndicated daytime show is separate. I'm guessing they taped it over the summer during the production break for the main show. The daytime show uses the old set (banker has a desk rather than pacing around). 

As for why, it's simple: the production company makes more money having two editions on the air.

The casting sessions were zoos -- they got to pick a couple dozen people out of tens of thousands, and naturally they're looking for people that look good on TV. Given the large pool they're picking from, I don't see any problem with them finding the contestants they do.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i had no idea it was still on at night, i guess the tivo has failed me then...all of a sudden tivo started picking up the daytime showings and i havent seen a night showing since..

so when is it on at night still?


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i had no idea it was still on at night, i guess the tivo has failed me then...all of a sudden tivo started picking up the daytime showings and i havent seen a night showing since..
> 
> so when is it on at night still?


IIRC, this season it has been on Monday night. But the next episode is Fri. 10/3 at 9:00. Maybe it is switching to Fridays with the return of Heroes.

Maybe your Tivo didn't record because of conflicts on Monday night. Lots of good shows on Monday.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

You know... each week NFL Sunday Ticket - DTV - puts up short versions of each game... only last 30 minutes for the whole game or something.

Deal or No Deal needs to do this. Just quickly show the hot chicks opening the cases. Mute it out so we don't have to hear them talk either.

Who's with me?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> You know... each week NFL Sunday Ticket - DTV - puts up short versions of each game... only last 30 minutes for the whole game or something.
> 
> Deal or No Deal needs to do this. Just quickly show the hot chicks opening the cases. Mute it out so we don't have to hear them talk either.
> 
> Who's with me?


They already do this. It's called TiVo.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Oct 3 will be the first episode of the hour-long NBC version to have aired since Sep. 15.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I have no problem with contestants and all that.

I hate the premise of the show, it's basically just pure freaking luck, and quitting when you have money.

At least every other stupid game show has SOME skill and not this


----------

